# Omega Flightmaster 910 or 911



## nolsj (Mar 1, 2009)

View Advert


*Omega Flightmaster 910 or 911*

Morning, I've come into some money, 'not a lot'. As I wasn't expecting it I'd like stick it into something that'll hold its value and give me some pleasure!

My Holy Grail is an Omega Flightmaster, if anyone has one, know someone who does or knows somewhere reputable to get hold of one I'd be very interested.

The price I've included is a guide, hopefully lower, but I've seen these go for a lot more.

Cheers. James.




*Advertiser*




nolsj



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£2,750.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

They pop up on the Omega forum now and then... I'd try over there


----------

